

Ask HN: Is .app TLD coming anytime soon? - kloncks

We all know that ICAAN has recently opened up possibilities for new TLDs, especially with non-Roman based languages.<p>Any idea on whether .app is planned or in the works?
======
wmf
I think the process for creating TLDs is multi-year, so it'll be a while.

